# Deodorant Alternatives



## Kendall

I was browsing around a couple days ago and came across a few examples of how to avoid using deodorant.

Citrus Fruit: Since citrus fruits are high in acid, they are capable of killing off bacteria on skin (ie under the arms) not to mention their natural fresh smell. Rubbing the fruit in you'r pits can however become sticky inch: 

Antibacterial gel: This is kind of off, since the point of avoiding the use of deodorant is to avoid the intake of the toxins it, or not buying it from the big corporations that run our quaint little society (sarcasm intended) but this also pertains to the fact that sweat only stinks when it hits bacteria, therefore, if you are in need not to stink for some special reason, then this is the way to go if you find yourself with no oter choice.

I thought this was pretty interesting. Have fun.


----------



## Vagrant

...or you could just let one of those little bottles of antibacterial gel jump into your pocket then next time you are browsing through Walgreens.

I like the citrus idea. would it still work if you washed off the citrus so it didnt become sticky? or is that just defeating the purpose.


----------



## Kendall

> ...or you could just let one of those little bottles of antibacterial gel jump into your pocket then next time you are browsing through Walgreens.



True, true.

Well, as long as the acid has had time to do it's job, then I guess theres no harm in washing it off. I can handly dirty happily, but I hate sticky.

Post edited by: Kendall, at: 2006/09/17 01:06


----------



## FatAdam

I use mineral salt.. you can get a chunk of it at health food places, in the HBC department.

the salt kills the bacteria.. works fairly well, especially if you wash daily. I on the other hand will put it on every week or two.. and that doesn't do much good after the first or second day


----------



## dirty_feet

Man - I haven't worn deodorant in such a long time. I just got back from like - my second trip - ever. I enjoy being slightly stinky - just to piss people off and make them think. I'm such a green and black whore though even a small level of BO is good for humbling and remindg everyone we're not little squishy, fleshy verions of great smelling beautiful clone robot people. *ahem* (note to self - easy on the weed. slow my urgency and bloodthirst to kill all humans and eat brains. Stop trying to burn down complete cities, start small like - your moms house)

SORRY - ANYWAY - I use oil. FUCK YOU HIPPIE, you asked I'm telling you - it works. I also do truly, truly find that - the healthier I eat - the better, less obtrusive/explosive my BO is. Just like when your shit smells like roses after dropping a load off at the poool. HA!! The citrus idea sounds cool, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Kendall

I don't see why I smell so bad, I mean, the big thing that affects the way you smell is eating meat (theres something else small that affects it too, but I can't remember it) And thats no problem for me, seeing as how I'm a vegetarian. Theres nothing wrong with smelling like a human being is suppose to. Hahaha, last week in school I was walking around to my friend's locker, and as soon as I passed this typical make-up/push-up bra abercombie girl, she stopped what she was saying and yelled "Ewwww! what the HELL is that smell!!??!?" That gave me quite a laugh. Later that day I was complimented by someone telling me I smelled like Tacos and Battery Acid :laugh:


----------



## dirty_feet

Right on man - RIGHT ON!!! We gotta FIGHT for our right to STINK!! HA! Yeah - I usually won't wear oil because being vegetarian/vegan, my body odor is nothing but normal human smell. The oil works for me when I'm tired of being a stinky girl. Lemon juice is a great natural disenfectant, and I also remember using peppermints when I was in highschool. I'd just suck on em' for a while and then dab a little on my neck and underarms. AHah - so for any of you out there who like mint - come lick my arm pits baby. yyheeaahhh...


----------



## hex hex hex

fuck yeah the essential oils are the way to go, i've been smelling like lavender for like 7 years now, sometimes i'll switch it up with some tea tree or ylang ylang and shit, those little bottles so small and pocket sized! Gotta watch out for the peppermint tho, if yer having some pit rash that shit fuckin BURNS! Try diluting that shit, and its fuckin true stinkin is your birth given right, By Mjolnir i want to fuckin puke when im forced to stand next to some mofo who reeeks like cologne or purfume- fuck em all.


----------



## Vagrant

I used to wear Axe body spray but i found that after just one day i would smell alot worse than 1, 2 or even 3 weeks without showering.
I think its a conspiracy by the deoderant manufacturers to make you buy MORE deoderant. Smell good at first and for a while, but then its just nasty - which makes you use it again because you think that nasty is what you smell like without the deoderant.


----------



## cracked

> *Vagrant wrote:*
> I think its a conspiracy by the deoderant manufacturers to make you buy MORE deoderant. Smell good at first and for a while, but then its just nasty - which makes you use it again because you think that nasty is what you smell like without the deoderant.



That's interesting. I know tha with hair shampoo - if you use it regularly, then suddenly stopping will make hair grimy and greasy, but it actually all subsides after a few weeks of not using it, going back to normal (and suddenly, no need for shampoo) I wouldn't be the one to know, but I wonder if something similar applies to deodorant.

Post edited by: cracked, at: 2006/09/20 08:35


----------



## snitchesgetstitches

I got kicked out of the plasma center for smelling bad. I usually consider it a point of pride to make people's heads turn and usually I don't get too many complaints...to tell you the truth an ex-girlfriend always told me she liked it when I didn't shower for a few days ; and she was quite the opposite, shower two times a day with a huge make-up collection, how's that for encouraging.
I've heard that avoiding meat will decrease the strength of B.O. Does anyone know how long it takes for the toxins to leave your system?


----------



## Beyond The Sun

I haven't touched meat in almost two years and people still complain about my smell. I think it just varies from person to person really, and what one naturally smells like. I personally like my smell.

Oh, and I don't know if it works for armpits (I'd imagine it does though), but baking soda is good for getting rid of odors. I put it in my boots when I remember in order to ward off bad smells. Plus I think it absorbes moisture as well, which is always good.


----------



## pillarite7

Green tea bags... the tannin kills the bacteria... and you can hardly smell the green tea. Either that or bring clothes hanger pincher thingys for everyone else..


----------



## Kendall

Dry or moist tea bags?


----------



## pillarite7

dry tea bags, your sweat will moisten them right up... and I suppose if you aren't sweaty... a moist one would do the trick.


----------



## Tamah Go Das

I dont care as much about the toxins as I do my sweat being blocked from coming out as with anti-perpirants.Thanx for the info.Ill try to find out the ancient Vedic method for deodorizing one's self.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I have noticed that most of these alternatives cost money, so if you are gonna spend the dough get a friggin deoderant/antipersperant. Soap & water/deoderant do wonders for my spirit by killing odor causing bacteria while hopping freight,hitching camping or whatever. With a church/spigot key you can always find free water(see pic). I know that you can kill bacteria by burning certain plants and giving yourself a smoke bath, I know American Indians use methods like this to cleanse their souls but perhaps it serves a more physical use as well. I have always wanted to try that Natural deoderant Rock. I have seen it in outdoor catalogues for years & have even seen it in pharmacies. Sounds weird & not for all but shaving your armpit hair greatly decreases funk.


----------



## laurenorder

is there nothing else? i dont really smell much at all but there are some pretty sweaty times when i could use deodrant!
i stopped fully deodrant and other aerosols it after i had an throat freezing incident involving aerosols.......plus whats the point? buy chemicals to disguise the fact that you are human and sweat like every fucker else!


----------



## circle_b

i guess for natural remedies it kind of boils down to
1- alter the pH balance in your armpits, like with baking soda, rock salt, or the citric acid method mentioned above. the problem with this is that your body will get the pH in your pits back to normal real quick. 
2- kill bacteria for a little while. use alchohol wipe, antibacterial whatever, etc. this scares me because of my high school biology class, ie, breeding stronger bacteria.
3- mask it all with commercial deodorant. bleck.

but, check out this website!
http://www.otan.dni.us/webfarm/emailproject/hai.htm
lots of random how to deal with BO, most of it is naturopathic.

i just go for soap and water, personally - haven't worn deodorant in a really long time, commercial deodorant gives me a rash.


----------



## Mouse

there's this rock salt type deodorant stick you can get at places like trader joes. you just moisten them a lil bit and rub em on. they last for 3 years (says the packageing) so if you do choose to spend the money on it, it won't be that big of a deal. works really well. doesn't stop you from sweating though.


----------



## scottyfoothill

agreed. the salt stick works well. sometimes it can take a few days to take effect when first using it, but once it gets going it keeps going pretty well if you use it regularly.


----------



## mike

hell yah that salt stuff is the only deoderant stuff ive used that doesnt leave you smellin like a pine tree.


----------



## Crazycoon

Ya herbs are the shit! And if your ever Hopping/hitching through the dessert or walking by a roadside garden somewhere, sage has really great natural antiperspirant qualities both the wild desert artimesia species and the culnarary salvia ones......

Post edited by: Lurch, at: 2007/01/17 16:07

Post edited by: Lurch, at: 2007/01/17 16:08


----------



## anne

Beyond The Sun said:


> Oh, and I don't know if it works for armpits (I'd imagine it does though), but baking soda is good for getting rid of odors. I put it in my boots when I remember in order to ward off bad smells. Plus I think it absorbes moisture as well, which is always good.



Yeah, baking soda works great as deodorant. Wash and dry your pits then dust on a little dry baking soda with a makeup brush. Sometimes I mix it with corn starch which makes the powder feel smoother but doesn't last as long. Baking soda on its own can last for several days without reapplying.


----------



## femmeriotgrrrl

You can make yr own deoderant out of coconut oil(has anti-microbial properties), baking soda(absorbs odor), corn meal(to absorb sweat), and essential oil(s). Here ->  is a URL/link to a youtube video tutorial on how to make it. Also here-> The Green Pharmacy Herbal Handbook Body Odor is a URL/link to a blog post about herbs as deodorant, seemed interesting.


----------



## Loth Lorien

I didn't see this mentioned but for people who have problems with sweating alot don't have to just deal with wet arm pits. I've seen in a few different books that chili peppers have a natural chemical that when it gets into the human blood stream over time actually keeps your body temp. down and the sweating to a minimum as well as making you less tasty to mosquitoes. I can't say for sure if this is true but I went this last summer with on one spider bite instead of 200 itchy mosquito bites. I've also never had any complaint about my smell. I eat raw jalapenos or dried chili peppers as a snack at least once a week.


----------



## wildboy860

meh... I have a hoorible sweating disorder that doesnt involve chiili peppers otr any of that shit, but i dont wear deoderant either way. if you dont like my stink, i dont like you. lmfao


----------



## xbocax

for me i jus wash my arm pits every day with water sometimes ill use the rock if I'm going for a bike ride the one thing i must say definately helps is wearing a nice cotton tshirt. sleeves do wonders. a good cotton tshirt not that thin soft girly cotton tshirt shit will absorb alot of the sweat and prevent a build up of sweat between your side and arm flab.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

use the leaves from red cedar trees, or pretty much any cedar trees. crush em up and rub them all over u. ull smell nice and piney for a few hours. i use it to get that weed smell off my hands.


----------



## ksleet

highwayman said:


> I have noticed that most of these alternatives cost money, so if you are gonna spend the dough get a friggin deoderant/antipersperant. Soap & water/deoderant do wonders for my spirit by killing odor causing bacteria while hopping freight,hitching camping or whatever. With a church/spigot key you can always find free water(see pic). I know that you can kill bacteria by burning certain plants and giving yourself a smoke bath, I know American Indians use methods like this to cleanse their souls but perhaps it serves a more physical use as well. I have always wanted to try that Natural deoderant Rock. I have seen it in outdoor catalogues for years & have even seen it in pharmacies. Sounds weird & not for all but shaving your armpit hair greatly decreases funk.


 

I believe it is sage that does the trick, it is a natural anti-perspirant/bacterial, and can be found on the sides of most highways on the way to your next hopout or ride.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hi,

I use bicarbonate of soda for my pits when I need too.
I also use it to clean my teeth instead of toothpaste which is full of all kinda crap.

It's also great for washing clothes, (don't need soap!) and a good general cleaner for pots n pans etc.
You can get aluminum free bicarb at health food stores too and you can buy bicarbonate of soda with food stamps!


----------



## keg

i do not know about the usa,but many girls in Japan told me they like the smell of a man.since i was homeless i would only shower every couple of days in the summer and maybe once a month in the winter and never use deodorant.now i am in hawaii and people sometimes give me dirty looks.thats kinda why i wear punk or metal shirts.to let people i choose to be homeless stinky etc.but i shower like 2 times a month so i am not that bad.plus i do not care what others think.


----------



## crustythadd23

I never use deodorant, fuck if i remember the last time i ever use that shit. id have to say like 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## GCM

yup same here, havent used the stuff in a good while. when needed, maybe some rosemary. maybe.


----------



## crow

Sweet tip. Thanks. Never thought about using citrus but do love the powerful scent an orange peel puts out. 
I do like some human musk, and bugs always go for the perfumed people. besides our pheromones are in that musk. believe it or not, it's healthy to have a slight stink ;] 
But sometimes that stink can just get raunchous. I usually hop in a bathroom and take a whore bath.
But this is an awesome idea!
How do the insects react to the citrus remedy?


----------



## allday

so i havent read this whole thread but simple baking soda works great for tha pitts and teeth,,, i mean GREAT, and a box lasts quite a while. im pretty sure its available on food stamps 
too.


----------



## crow

check this out :]
60 uses for baking soda

cool stuff


----------



## allday

WOW, great stuff crow,,, thanks, this is gonna come in handy.


----------



## rusty

same thing goes for chapstick! your body just gets used to relying on products to do what it does naturally.


----------



## yosh

Salt is good, if you are near the ocean go for a dip in there or just splash some ocean water in your pits. Fuck paying out of your ass at a natural health food store for a piece of salt.


----------



## opal

i just dont use any. give my arm pits a good wash every couple of days and im good


----------



## thisisme

i just use a couple drops of tea tree oil w/ water in a spray bottle. its nice because tea tree is also anti-microbial.


----------



## ron

Alright this is an easy one.
Baking soda and cornstarch. cornstarch can be irritating so you can try arrow root or just say fuck the cornstarch (its meant to soak up moisture). if you want, you can get ahold of some coconut oil and mix it into the soda.cornstarch blend a little at a time, like 1/4 cup baking soda, 1/4 cup cornstarch, about 4-5 tablespoons coconut oil and if you wanna get fancy add a drop or two of essential oil of lemongrass or tea tree oil or something. you can apply the shit with yer fingers or you can get ahold of an old deodorant stick and put it in there and voila, diy deodorant.
or you can just slap some baking soda on yer pits.
cornstarch is great for chafing, for in yer shoes or yer inner thighs or yer ass crack.
baking soda also makes for great tooth paste, add a little bit of salt if you want too.
Baking soda, salt and cornstarch are pretty handy personal care items to have on yerself.


----------



## godsahn

It has been a couple years for me since I last used deoderant.I like my scent, and so do my partner/s. But when I do get "ripe" it has a tendency to smell like Burger King.


----------



## outskirts

thisisme said:


> i just use a couple drops of tea tree oil w/ water in a spray bottle. its nice because tea tree is also anti-microbial.


I agree, essential oils are the way to go, especially the anti-microbial ones like tea tree. They also help protect you from nasty skin ailments
like ringworm and scabbies. I prefer Myrrh oil, which is also anti-microbial plus smells good while mixing with your natural body odor instead of just masking it. These oils can be mixed with coconut oil to stretch them.


----------



## helcat

Best deodorant I've ever used - mixing 3 parts talcum powder to 2 parts baking powder, some powdered rosemary and sage, tea tree oil and any kind of natural perfume I have, citrus ones are nice. Cover it and leave to stand to absorb up all the oils, end up with a powder and rub it on. 

Really low cost and the more expensive items are small so easy to steal.


----------



## Roosterruler

Haven't used slimey deo in years. I do work with people, though, so I gotta keep smelling fresh.

As mentioned above, I use the salt stick ("the crystal"). I can not bath for a week and people can sniff my pits and not smell nothin' 'cept faint, pleasant human (this happened last night). As also mentioned - if you eat right and know how to bathe right, you can not shower for a bit and smell just fine.

Tea tree oil when I feel luxurious...

I didn't notice anyone mentioning apple cider vinegar, though.

Every couple weeks, though, I find that my pits sort of start to get a scent to them that Bronners doesn't erase. When that happens, I nuke my armpits with diluted apple cider vinegar. By morning, my skin is a clean slate again.

Probably is working the same as citric acid.
I like it.


----------



## 6bummin6it6

they make a dry shampoo, like a powder you can just brush through your hair, it might work for absorbing sweat, and tea bags, lavender oil, citrus fruit, baking soda are nice, it also helps to carry an air freshener in your pocket, its a bit strong for the first few days but after that its just a nice fresh smell thats always with you.


----------



## West

Kendall said:


> I was browsing around a couple days ago and came across a few examples of how to avoid using deodorant.
> 
> Citrus Fruit: Since citrus fruits are high in acid, they are capable of killing off bacteria on skin (ie under the arms) not to mention their natural fresh smell. Rubbing the fruit in you'r pits can however become sticky



I've used orange peels to freshen scent before, just rub them on your body, under arms and even on your clothes. Sprinkle water on them beforehand and let them sit for the best results.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Kendall said:


> I was browsing around a couple days ago and came across a few examples of how to avoid using deodorant.
> 
> Citrus Fruit: Since citrus fruits are high in acid, they are capable of killing off bacteria on skin (ie under the arms) not to mention their natural fresh smell. Rubbing the fruit in you'r pits can however become sticky inch:
> 
> Antibacterial gel: This is kind of off, since the point of avoiding the use of deodorant is to avoid the intake of the toxins it, or not buying it from the big corporations that run our quaint little society (sarcasm intended) but this also pertains to the fact that sweat only stinks when it hits bacteria, therefore, if you are in need not to stink for some special reason, then this is the way to go if you find yourself with no oter choice.
> 
> I thought this was pretty interesting. Have fun.



I use Tea Tree Oil, it doesn't infuse your brain with nasty aluminum, a little bit goes a long way and are easily commandeered from whole foods.


----------

